# Surfside Tuesday 08-09-16



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

After sleeping in last Thursday I figured I'd make up for it today... So much for the forecast. I'd guess 10 gusting 15 SW.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gonna be some waves to the head!


----------



## Blake0311 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have been watching the predictions for the past few days and thought Tuesday might be it as well... Set an alarm and got up at 445a and checked the buoy and Galveston surf cam... I went back to sleep. Glad I did, looks like sheet out there!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks pretty calm to me on the cams Almost too calm


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks ok to me but the wind could slow down a little.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

The galveston cam I have learned you have to multiply by
at least 15 to have any sense of reliability. I just go by wind speed and 
direction.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Lagavulin62 said:


> The galveston cam I have learned you have to multiply by
> at least 15 to have any sense of reliability. I just go by wind speed and
> direction.


Looks fine except the color. SW wind will do it to ya.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Turn out alright, always have a backup plan.

Water was so clear I found a $5 bill at waist deep.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Lagavulin62 said:


> The galveston cam I have learned you have to multiply by
> at least 15 to have any sense of reliability. I just go by wind speed and
> direction.


Looks fine except the color. SW wind will do it to ya. Is that DB Cooper money?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice catch, What where they biting on?


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Very old and faded gulp shrimp


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think I've ever caught a redfish wading throwing artificals in the surf. ...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Billygoat said:


> Very old and faded gulp shrimp


What lure did you use on the $5 bill?


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Billygoat said:


> Turn out alright, always have a backup plan.
> 
> Water was so clear I found a $5 bill at waist deep.


If you released that little 5, it could have grown into a twenty and reproduced. Catch and release, man!


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

fishingcacher said:


> What lure did you use on the $5 bill?


It's called the finger five, slight sunburn color works best on bright days.


----------

